
Apple wants to use augmented reality to help the visually impaired - tzam
https://www.patentsandtech.com/apple-wants-to-use-augmented-reality-to-help-the-visually-impaired/
======
ksaj
A few years ago, there was a terror scare in Canada. A group of unknown people
showed up at a particular mall early in the morning, and were walking around
with their cellphones basically in their faces.

At the same time, there were lots of surveillance stories in the news
(terrorists scoping out train bridges, etc), so people got really nervous. It
looked like they were conducting some sort of scanning because they were
clearly zeroing in on signs and whatnot.

Ended up the group were all blind to varying degrees, and they had discovered
they could use their cell phone cameras to bring the view much closer to their
eyes, and thus could see much better than they would be able to otherwise.

What Apple is doing at least has some precedence out in the wild. Very cool.

